# I hate plugmold!!!!



## Tapeman (Feb 24, 2009)

I have to install plugmold under kitchen cabinets quite often, and connecting the feed is a pain. 

Anyone have any good tips?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Use the Wago-type connector's designed by Wiremold for that purpose (hot and neutral). I think they're called W-30's. Use the Greenlee D-Tap 10-32 for a ground screw.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Use the Wago-type connector's designed by Wiremold for that purpose. I think they're called W-30's.


Yes, wire nuts will only increase the aggravation factor a hundred fold. 

PS. the W-30's are not listed for use on the grounding conductor (so I've heard.)


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

tapeman said:


> i have to install plugmold under kitchen cabinets quite often, and connecting the feed is a pain.
> 
> Anyone have any good tips?


 bilow bilow bilow......sellhi


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

There should be a 'I Hate Plugmold Forum'.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> There should be a 'I Hate Plugmold Forum'.


I agree.

There should also be a "I hate Marc Shunk Forum" too while we're at it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I actually don't mind Plugmold. Just gotta work neat and plan a little bit before you cut and strip. Sorta the mentality of the old-timers who managed to shoehorn splices into the little cut-corner boxes in the K&T days for an exact fit.

That Marc guy, on the other hand. He's an odd fellow.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

rewire said:


> bilow bilow bilow......sellhi


Ranks right up there with "don't play in traffic"


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I agree.
> 
> There should also be a "I hate Marc Shunk Forum" too while we're at it.


 I hate Marc Shunk because..........:devil:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

rewire said:


> I hate Marc Shunk because..........:devil:


can I go first?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> can I go first?


I'll go first. 

I don't like Marc because he makes fun of me and tells me that I'm ugly and that I'll never get a woman.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I'll go first.
> 
> I don't like Marc because he makes fun of me and tells me that I'm ugly and that I'll never get a woman.


 he has a higher post cont than me


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

:tt2::tt2::tt2::whistling2:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I don't like Marc because he makes fun of me and tells me that I'm ugly and that I'll never get a woman.


Marc is a wise man.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I'll go first.
> 
> I don't like Marc because he makes fun of me and tells me that I'm ugly and that I'll never get a woman.


The truth always hurts. :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> PS. the W-30's are not listed for use on the grounding conductor (so I've heard.)


 
There aren't many wire connectors that are listed for grounding is there?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> There aren't many wire connectors that are listed for grounding is there?


A regular Wago will work fine. Just not the W30's. Wiremold makes a clip to go inside plugmold that has spurs and a ground screw in the middle. I generally just tap the thing and put in a ground screw.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

ive always used butt splices


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Everybody hates plugmold when you use solid wire. It would be nice to have a roll of nm with stranded for this purpose. Here is a PDF on the W 30 connectors Marc mentioned. They are the best way to connect to the system.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Are the straight or angled Plugmolds finally available with TR receptacles?
This has been a limiting factor for us on the 2008 NEC, at least with Resi anyway.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I'll go first.
> 
> I don't like Marc because he makes fun of me and tells me that I'm ugly and that I'll never get a woman.


 
It might help if your mother did not dress you so funny.

As for Marc hate no, but am I jealous of his superior knowledge? WELL OF COURSE.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Not to get off topic but I have these for such applications. http://www.shop3m.com/3m-scotchlok-electrical-idc-562.html these are also very useful if you need to splice into a neutral which runs straight through a switch box.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Wireless said:


> Not to get off topic but I have these for such applications. http://www.shop3m.com/3m-scotchlok-electrical-idc-562.html these are also very useful if you need to splice into a neutral which runs straight through a switch box.


 
I dont think i have ever seen a listing for those automotive connectors for line voltage work


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

electricguy said:


> I dont think i have ever seen a listing for those automotive connectors for line voltage work


Does your truck use 600v? Are you installing plugmolds with a voltage greater then 600?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I would stay away from those 3M things, I wouldn't even use them in my car. Did some work on a few trailers for a friend awhile back and they used them for the line voltage wiring in the trailer...nothing but problems!


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Wireless said:


> Does your truck use 600v? Are you installing plugmolds with a voltage greater then 600?


Is there an UL listing on them ???


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

KayJay said:


> Are the straight or angled Plugmolds finally available with TR receptacles?
> This has been a limiting factor for us on the 2008 NEC, at least with Resi anyway.


Yes, plugmold does have a TR assembly. I believe it is the 24R series


----------



## lbwireman (Jan 22, 2007)

electricguy said:


> Is there an UL listing on them ???


It appears so. Check the link in Post #22. UL and CSA. Personally, I wouldn't use them regardless.


----------



## Shaffer87 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dont forget to leave home without some handy dandy plug mold paint... Usefull for covering up marks after you have to beat the damn cover on.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Shaffer87 said:


> Dont forget to leave home without some handy dandy plug mold paint... Usefull for covering up marks after you have to beat the damn cover on.


I agree -- why can't they make it with screws going thru the cover. Small flat head screw the same color as the plugmold wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Shaffer87 said:


> Dont forget to leave home without some handy dandy plug mold paint... Usefull for covering up marks after you have to beat the damn cover on.


I just use my fist or the butt of my hammer. Never really needed to beat any up to where the paint was coming off. Don't be so rough on stuff.


----------



## Shaffer87 (Feb 11, 2009)

Only needed to use the paint once :thumbsup:, it was plug/data mold on top of a counter around a large room. I used a chop saw to cut it and I was carefull but still needed a touch up here and there.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

electricista said:


> I agree -- why can't they make it with screws going thru the cover. *Small flat head screw* the same color as the plugmold wouldn't be that bad.


"Flat head" as in bugle head, or "flat head" as in slotted screw? 'Cause anybody caught making a flat head AKA slotted screw ought to be put in prison or placed in front of the firing squad. Robertson, now that's a screw...


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> "Flat head" as in bugle head, or "flat head" as in slotted screw? 'Cause anybody caught making a flat head AKA slotted screw ought to be put in prison or placed in front of the firing squad. Robertson, now that's a screw...


Okay-- a philips head that is flat and recessed a bit. I would hate to go to prison.:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The Wiremold 2000 series cutter does Plugmold also.


----------



## Shaffer87 (Feb 11, 2009)

Those dont seem to expensive either, maybe somebody should tell our owner to pick one up next time we have a big wiremold job.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Shaffer87 said:


> Those dont seem to expensive either, maybe somebody should tell our owner to pick one up next time we have a big wiremold job.


It's been a while, but I think the Wiremold 2000/Plugmold cutter is about 500 bucks.


----------



## Hidyusbeast (Dec 28, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> It's been a while, but I think the Wiremold 2000/Plugmold cutter is about 500 bucks.


For that price I'll just stick with my blue tape/sawzall and sometimes paint method. I usually have to install plugmold in high-end residential kitchen applications when the client doesn't want receptacles in the backsplash. This usually involves hiding them between the wall and undercabs and some trick pain in da  wiring. On top of that it needs to be gfci protected of course. Everything has to be perfect and the cabinets need to have special "skins" underneath so the wire comes out in the perfect spots. Needless to say we always try to steer the clients or designer away from plugmold.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd like to know where Alice heard this, "*"I complained because I had no shoes until I saw a man who had no feet."


*


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

waco said:


> I'd like to know where Alice heard this, "*"I complained because I had no shoes until I saw a man who had no feet."*


 
It is a job if it was easy they would do it their self. My only Wiremold complaint was it seemed I was always missing a fitting and when I did that type of work I carried them all (I thought).

I Also had a Wiremold bender, which works slightly better than an EMT bender.


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

I had a service call in a rental house (by the landlord), the place was discusting total pigsty, was a bucnh of college students renting it, beer cases piled to the ceiling , you name it, carpet caked with dirt, food on the walls in the kitchen, well they had a couple plugs not working, and one was on the kitchen counter, dammedest thing this post reminded me of that call as that plug had mold growing on it, (probley from splattered food). but I saw the title of this post and wondered who would want to install mold on a plug????, man I wanted it gone I washed my tester leads after testing it.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I actually don't mind Plugmold. Just gotta work neat and plan a little bit before you cut and strip. Sorta the mentality of the old-timers who managed to shoehorn splices into the little cut-corner boxes in the K&T days for an exact fit.


 
It's no wonder we hate you :laughing:


Put me down for a "IHPM" T shirt.


IH8Plugmold would make a great screen name.

Maybe Marc can come back to Holt's as "Iluvplugmold"


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

electricista said:


> Yes, plugmold does have a TR assembly. I believe it is the 24R series


Okay, thanks. That's good to know just in case the need should arise.


----------

